# Em1MKii - New FW out Feb 28



## BrentC (Feb 23, 2018)

FW 2.0 is finally coming out with some interesting improvement.   The small focus point is back, yay!


- New art filter [Bleach Bypass] has been added.
- Possible to use focus stacking photography with "M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12-100mm F4.0 IS PRO".
- Small targets have been added to AF target mode.
- Possible to set a maximum of 35 pre-shutter frames for Pro Capture shooting.
- Display has been improved to show that Pro Capture shooting is recording.
- "Flicker Scan" has been added so it is possible to reduce flickering by fine adjustment of shutter speed while looking at the live view when using electronic shutter.
- Fisheye compensation photography has been added for use of M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 8mm F1.8 Fisheye PRO. You can view the effects in live view while shooting images.
- Possible to set zoom ratio during playback. Also, added pixel equivalence display to zoom ratio.
- Pro Capture shooting is available for additional lenses.
- Display of remaining battery power has been improved.
- Response when assigning AF to AEL/AFL button has been improved.
- Stability of camera operation when using OLYMPUS Capture has been improved.
- Stability of image stabilizer operation when shooting video has been improved.
*- Performance of C-AF when shooting still images has been improved.*
- Color reproduction of photographed images has been improved.
- Stability of operation when shooting still images has been improved.
- Corrected issue of autofocus (AF) function not operating correctly when using the "LEICA DG ELMARIT 200mm F2.8 / POWER O.I.S. (H-ES200)" interchangeable lens produced by Panasonic.


----------

